# Thinking of starting a 12gal long Nano - Suggestions?



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

Totally fresh start and open to any and all suggestions!

I saw pictures of a beautiful 12 gal Mr. Aqua tank on Reddit, and that's all i needed to convince me to start the same

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/23tfh2/loving_the_mr_aqua_12_gallon_long_as_my_office/%5B


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

My favorite tank but careful with the placement of the light on a tank that shallow. You will have to play around with the height depending on the type of fixture you will be using. If its not right algae mania

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I've got a 16 gallon and while you have to keep your eye on the parameters, water level, etc etc., more than you would have to do in a larger tank, I have found these size tanks very rewarding 
When I first got mine I added too many big corals and crowding was a problem
I would suggest that you research smaller, perhaps slower growing species
Finally, I would also suggest a centerpiece for your nano - perhaps a clam or a baseball size birdsnest ? 
Good luck !


----------



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bullet said:


> I've got a 16 gallon and while you have to keep your eye on the parameters, water level, etc etc., more than you would have to do in a larger tank, I have found these size tanks very rewarding
> When I first got mine I added too many big corals and crowding was a problem
> I would suggest that you research smaller, perhaps slower growing species
> Finally, I would also suggest a centerpiece for your nano - perhaps a clam or a baseball size birdsnest ?
> Good luck !


Thanks for the tips!

What's your setup like? 
Custom tank?
Any pictures?


----------



## bbt23 (Jan 31, 2014)

thats a beautiful tank there... any idea where to get one local or in canada?


----------



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

bbt23 said:


> thats a beautiful tank there... any idea where to get one local or in canada?


I just signed in to post the link!
My buddy just found this at GoReef.com

Ships from Montreal

http://www.goreef.com/Mr.-Aqua-Long-Frameless-Glass-Aquarium-Tank-Choose-Size.html

12 Gal, after tax and shipping to Toronto is coming out to about 120 for me


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

mazza2590 said:


> I just signed in to post the link!
> My buddy just found this at GoReef.com
> 
> Ships from Montreal
> ...


Either way you look at it, its the cheapest option. Getting marine depot from the states will cost you way more. Getting it shipped to the states to pickup will cost you more. Picking up the same dimensions but starphire glass from ai will cost you more. So goreef is the best option.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> Either way you look at it, its the cheapest option. Getting marine depot from the states will cost you way more. Getting it shipped to the states to pickup will cost you more. Picking up the same dimensions but starphire glass from ai will cost you more. So goreef is the best option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


(Damn you guys keep replying as soon as i open the thread back up lol)

Yup, i totally agree.
I read some where that orders of $150+ get free shipping, so maybe ill get a friend to buy something as well

Any light/filter suggestions?
Finnex seems to be the way to go for lighting.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Mazza

I saw your inspiration online, that guys desk aquarium was really nice. I was also inspired by nano tank so I went out and got a FLUVAL SPEC V. There are many types of Fluval tanks that are quite small. I have guppies and shrimp in mine with a few plants. You can google FLUVAL SPEC and there are tons of youTube videos with amazing planted tank ideas. Best part the filtration system is hidden well.

Good luck.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

You do not have to limit yourself to DoAqua 12g long tank. Although it is nice, it can come with a hefty price. For a fraction of that price you can customize your own tank size at "North American Fish Breeders" for a very cheap price OR you can go to other local fish stores for cheaper options on long tanks like 20g long. This is not to deter you from purchasing the DoAqua 12g, it is indeed a nice tank but I just want to open up options for you.

Also because the tank is rather small (12g) you should also consider adding shrimp . Look at options such as DIY CO2, plant substrate choices, and also aquascaping. You will find lots of inspirations there.


----------



## mazza2590 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Mazza
> 
> I saw your inspiration online, that guys desk aquarium was really nice. I was also inspired by nano tank so I went out and got a FLUVAL SPEC V. There are many types of Fluval tanks that are quite small. I have guppies and shrimp in mine with a few plants. You can google FLUVAL SPEC and there are tons of youTube videos with amazing planted tank ideas. Best part the filtration system is hidden well.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you!

I actually was looking at those, but i think tehy would be slightly too small for what i want.
Although a Spec V would be perfect on my desk @ work.... hmm



kevinli1021 said:


> You do not have to limit yourself to DoAqua 12g long tank. Although it is nice, it can come with a hefty price. For a fraction of that price you can customize your own tank size at "North American Fish Breeders" for a very cheap price OR you can go to other local fish stores for cheaper options on long tanks like 20g long. This is not to deter you from purchasing the DoAqua 12g, it is indeed a nice tank but I just want to open up options for you.
> 
> Also because the tank is rather small (12g) you should also consider adding shrimp . Look at options such as DIY CO2, plant substrate choices, and also aquascaping. You will find lots of inspirations there.


Thanks!

Shrimp are awesome to have, however i've had my eyes on a school of Neon tetra's for a while now 

I have a roughed up 5.5 gal tank that i currently have my 2 dojo loaches in.
Maybe ill throw some shrimp in there 

I'll go pay North American Fish Breeders a visit
See what it would cost for a 12gal frameless, or similar

my LFS is a Big Als, so ill go see what they suggest as well

Thanks!


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Mazza

Saw this tank on kijiji. Take a look.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-pet-accessor...ium/587117955?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I think the dimensions are good.


----------

